# First turkey yelper



## TimR (Jun 3, 2014)

I turned this yelper a couple weeks. I decided after a friend of mine made one, following the rough steps in the AAW journal on it recently . Seeing as how so many have been posted, I thought I'd share mine. The only thing 'special' I had to make up was a spindle steady rest, which was pretty easy using some skate wheels.

This is my first and I'm really waiting on someone with actual calling skills to critique using it before I make any others. I suspect there's a lot more skill in using it than making it...but I could be wrong. I can occasionally get some sounds that seem kinda turkey-like, and I've heard said that they can sometimes be attracted to some pretty god-awful calls. Go figure, no wonder they call em turkeys.

This one is made from red tip photinia I kiln dried in my dishwasher kiln. The stuff really dried well, with only a few pieces trying to check on me. I have more if anyone is interested. 
The yelper is about 8" tall, 5" for the bell and 3" for the deer antler mouthpiece. 
Oh, this is also my first Youtube post...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

Love the video Tim! That's a beauty you made there. To my untrained ear sounds maybe a little too high pitched but the real experts will let you know. 

Cool hat too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Kevin, after I got it posted, I realized there's a slew of videos on using them. I may have to peruse the other vids on producing the appropriate sounds. I'm about to close on some property in the north Georgia mtns and when I've been there walking it, fellas I've walked it with with keep pointing down and saying "see that...turkey scratchins". I haven't a clue how someone discerns turkey scratchins from some marks left from a dog burying a bone. Next time we head down to spend the night, I'll have to get the call out and see what I can get the attention of. My luck, it'll be a bear thinking it's a turkey in distress and easy-pickins. 
Glad you noticed the hat!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 3, 2014)

This late in the season, you might not have any luck getting a bird to respond. Really only get gobbles when a male is ready to lay down some Marvin Gaye and break out the Ky Jelly. 

I will agree with Kevin that the pitch seems high, but having never used a trumpet, it could just be the technique. Regardless, very cool and a very good first run.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Really only get gobbles when a male is ready to lay down some Marvin Gaye and break out the Ky Jelly.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

TimR said:


> I haven't a clue how someone discerns turkey scratchins from some marks left from a dog burying a bone.



I won't claim to be a tracker, but it's easy to tell what animal has left its footprint so to speak. Experience is the best teacher and especially if you have someone showing you as in the case of your buddy. The light bulb will come on for you everytime you learn a new track or sign. All the sudden you'll be able to say "That's an Armadillo hole". "That's a cougar track". "This is a possum".

The two hardest track for me to differintiate between around here are coon tracks form porcupine tracks. They are very similar. Coon toes are longer with a narrow heel but it's still hard to tell when you don't have a porky track right beside to compare. I have never seen a turkey scratching in the wild that I know of but once someone points one out you pretty much will have it for next time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jun 3, 2014)

It will look like someone took a yard rake to the leaves, Tim. Nice call , I've never tried one, but will have to.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Jun 3, 2014)

A trumpet is probably the hardest to turkey to learn to use. Along with a wing bone. Same concept. Without having the trumpet in hand for a person to run themselves, it's hard to say if it is built correctly. Internal dimensions are very important in the sound the trumpets will make. Hope this helps. Good luck with them. It looks good. Nice lines. 

Patrick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice looking call. If you have never run one then it sounding too high is expected it takes practice to lower the tones. Like Patrick said it has a lot to do with internal dimensions in tiny fractions on an inch. This is a big reason so many trumpet makers will not tell anyone how they are made. 

One thing that will help is a lip stop and not having the call in the middle but to one side a bit makes it easier to run.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2014)

Cool! I don't know muh about turkey's or calls, but it looks to be a nice bit of turning.


----------



## J.L. Erb (Jun 4, 2014)

KYTURKEY said:


> A trumpet is probably the hardest to turkey to learn to use. Along with a wing bone. Same concept. Without having the trumpet in hand for a person to run themselves, it's hard to say if it is built correctly. Internal dimensions are very important in the sound the trumpets will make. Hope this helps. Good luck with them. It looks good. Nice lines.
> 
> Patrick


Gospel. All about Air control.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice work, Nice call.

Ray


----------



## TimR (Jun 4, 2014)

hey, a big thanks folks. I appreciate the feedback and confirming that I need to get it into the hands of someone who knows how to use them to judge what may need tweaked to make others. This is all just messing around but wanting to do so in a way that also works half decent from a practical standpoint.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice video Tim. The call looks great, and reminds me I have some Red Tip Photinia to turn...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

